# Welcher Kühler für Ryzen 5 3600? Testsieger wird gar nicht empfohlen?!



## El-Pucki (6. Mai 2020)

Moini 

Ich suche nach einem passenden Kühler für 
AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ab &euro;'*'168,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MSI B450M Mortar Max ab &euro;'*'98,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nun ist laut diesem Test hier CPU-Kuehler Test: Die besten luftbasierten Kuehler fuer PCs der Scythe Fuma 2 der Testsieger aber ich sehe überhaupt nicht, dass er hier empfohlen wird. Es wird scheinbar sehr gerne der Brocken 3 empfohlen. Nun mal meine doofe Frage: Warum? 

Wo sind die Unterschiede, die ich scheinbar nicht sehe? Könnt ihr mir Erleuchtung bringen? 
Mache ich mit dem Fuma etwas verkehrt? 

Reingehauen!


----------



## buggs001 (6. Mai 2020)

Ich persönlich bin nicht so der Fan von Doppelturmkühlern.
Da spare ich mir lieber einen Lüfter und nehm einen guten Turmkühler. 

In deinem Fall würde ich einen Mugen 5 verbauen.
Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] ab &euro;'*'45,28 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Aber verkehrt machst du mit dem Fuma sicher nichts.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Mai 2020)

Du machst mit dem Fuma 2 gar nichts verkehrt. Ist ein klasse Kühler, leise und nicht so hoch, wie zB ein Brocken 3 - kurz gesagt: ein verdienter Testsieger!

Wenn du mich fragst, warum der Kühler hier selten bis nie berücksichtigt wird, liegt es daran, dass der Kühler nur bei wenigen Händlern und vor allem nicht bei mindfactory gelistet ist.


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (6. Mai 2020)

buggs001 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin nicht so der Fan von Doppelturmkühlern.
> Da spare ich mir lieber einen Lüfter und nehm einen guten Turmkühler.
> 
> In deinem Fall würde ich einen Mugen 5 verbauen.
> ...



Benutze derzeit den Mugen 5 für meine Ryzen 5 3600 und bin zufrieden


----------



## Promat (6. Mai 2020)

Der Scythe Kotetsu Mark II ist ausreichend für einen Ryzen 5. Hab ihn bei einem Freund auf einem Ryzen 5 3600 verbaut und er macht seine Arbeit super.
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II ab &euro;'*'33,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Er wurde auch mal als bester Kühler in dem Leistungsbereich betitelt: CPU-Kuehler im Test: Sechs kompakte Tower-Kuehler auf AMD Ryzen im Vergleich (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Keine Ahnung warum er hier niemals erwähnt wird, aber ich hab den Eindruck das er eine Top Qualität hat.

In meinem System hab ich einen Mugen 5 auf einem Ryzen 5 3600 und er ist schon ein bißchen übertrieben, im nachhinein hätte ich mich für den Kotetsu Mark II entschieden.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2020)

In dem selben Test ist der Brocken der P/L Sieger. Und da gerade bei kleineren CPUs nicht die absolute Maximalleistung sondern eben das P/L Verhältnis stimmen muss ist es doch naheliegend den zu empfehlen.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (7. Mai 2020)

Den hab ich:

YouTube


----------



## soulstyle (7. Mai 2020)

Es muss ja auch nicht immer der Testsieger sein.
Ich denke das ein einfacher Towerkühler ab 25€ souveraine Kühlleistung bringt solange man nicht in der Saharawüste wohnt oder OC betreibt, vorausgesetzt es ist ein etablierter Kühlerhersteller.


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Mai 2020)

Naja 55€ ist ja schon ein gehobenerer Preisbereich, wenn man nicht übertaktet macht es eig. keinen Sinn einen so teuren Kühler zu empfehlen. Grundsätzlich finde ich den Brocken 3 in diesem Bereich immer noch am Besten, wobei der Fuma 2 natürlich auch sein Geld wert ist. Top Verarbeitung, coole Optik, sehr gutes Montagesystem und ein Deutscher Support. Dazu verstehen die Jungs was von Lüftern das Ding macht also nicht nach 2 Jahren die Krätsche.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Mai 2020)

Also für den 3600er brauchst du nur die Hälfte ausgeben für nen CPU-Kühler 

Bei mir: Ben Nevis Advanced. Reicht vollkommen wenn man nicht das letzte µ bei Benchmarks rausquetschen will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2020)

DennisHH schrieb:


> der Scythe Fuma 2 der Testsieger aber ich sehe überhaupt nicht, dass er hier empfohlen wird.


Ich empfehle ihn fast jedesmal ....

Aber nicht in Budgetsystemen und wer einen Ryzen 5 3600 mit schwacher Grafikkarte kombiniert, sollte lieber 30,-€ mehr in die Grafikkarte denn in einen leisen Kühler investieren. Dieser Klientel empfehle ich dann einen Intertech Argus für 16,-€. Verdammt wenig Geld für viel Kühler.



DennisHH schrieb:


> Wo sind die Unterschiede, die ich scheinbar nicht sehe? Könnt ihr mir Erleuchtung bringen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit dem Fuma machst Du rein gar nichts falsch, der Kühler macht alles richtig. Insbesonder edie Montage der Kühler und die Kompatibilität zu anderen Komponenten differentiert die Kühler. Ich persönlich tue mich inzwischen schwer damit, Kühler mit 140mm Lüfter zu empfehlen, weil sie einfach zu groß sind und damit Nachteile haben. Z.B. ist in der Regel der obere Slot der Mainboards nicht nutzbar, oder bei arg asymetrischen Kühlern dann kein Deckellüfter mehr. 

Der Fuma definiert für mich inzwischen die Leistungsobergrenze, mehr "braucht" man nicht, ansonsten geht man zur Wasserkühlung.Ich empfehel trotzdem an vielen Stellen billigere und kleiner Kühler, wenn es notwendig ist.


----------



## Rolk (7. Mai 2020)

Überlegt mal, der Fuma 2 hat ein Drittel des Preises eines R5 3600. Das macht nicht so wirklich Sinn. 

Wenn kein oc gewünscht ist würde ich noch nicht mal den Brocken 3 empfehlen. Der Arctic Freezer 33 eSport ist seit einem halben Jahr fast durchgängig für unter 20 € zu haben und sollte diese CPU spielend bewältigen.


----------



## El-Pucki (7. Mai 2020)

So, jetzt bin ich erleuchtet, danke euch! 

Das macht natürlich Sinn, wie ihr es so schildert. Ich werde dann mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt einen CPU-Kühler nehme oder es beim Standard-Kühler belasse. 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2020)

Für den 3600 "vanilla" brauchst du ziemlich sicher einen anderen Kühler. Der 3600*X* bringt einen Kühler eine Nummer größer mit, da ist der Boxed durchaus auszuhalten.


----------



## Rolk (7. Mai 2020)

Also den Boxed würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt nehmen.

Meine Empfehlung:
Produktvergleich Arctic Freezer 33 eSports ONE gelb, Arctic Freezer 33 eSports ONE grün Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Mai 2020)

Statt dem Freezer 33 empfiehlt sich unbedingt der Freezer 34 esport. Der hat den deutlich besseren Lüfter und auch so noch ein paar Reservern mehr. Für das Geld wohl einer der Kühler überhaupt. Montage gestaltet sich auch angenehmer als bei den Alpenföhn Teilen


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Mai 2020)

Was ist denn das Problem mit den Alpenföhn Kühlern bei der Montage, der Brocken 3 wird exakt so befestigt wie mein  Thermalright und wahrscheinlich denkbar alle anderen vernünftigen Kühler. Eine Schraube durch den Kühler mit dem mitgelieferten Schraubendreher befestigen und die andere unter dem Fan.


----------



## Rolk (7. Mai 2020)

Also beim Kühlkörper kann ich zwischen Freezer 33 eSport und 34 eSport keinen wirklichen Unterschied erkennen. Bei dem Preisunterschied könnte man auch noch locker einen Alternativlüfter dazu kaufen. Kann man machen wie man will.


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Mai 2020)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt einen CPU-Kühler nehme oder es beim Standard-Kühler belasse.



Lass bitte die Finger von dem Boxed-Kühler... Tu' dir und deiner CPU das nicht an! Temperaturen und Lautstärke sind richtig richtig finster. 

Wenn es ein Oberklasse-(Luft-)Kühler wird, nimm die empfohlenen Scythe Mugen 5 oder Fuma 2. Der Brocken 3 ist auch top, aber da muss man wirklich vorher schauen, ob er ins Case passt! Zudem - wie Rotkaeppchen schon sagt - ist die Montage der beiden Scythe-Kühler wesentlich angenehmer. Der Brocken braucht noch eine eigene Backplate, was bei AMD in meinen Augen völlig sinnfrei ist...

Du musst entscheiden, ob du deiner Hardware vernünftige Kühlung gönnst und deinen Ohren die Stille!  Wenn beides nicht so wichtig ist, tun es sicherlich auch die empfohlenen Budget-Lösungen. Nur bitte nicht den Boxed-Kühler...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Mai 2020)

Was? Ich kann mich Falcony absolut nicht anschließend.
Ryzen ist dank verlötetem Heatspreader (unterhalb des 3900x) leicht zu kühlen. Habe hier selbst einen 1600 und den lange Zeit mit dem Boxed Kühler betrieben und war durchaus zufrieden. Die Temperaturen haben gepasst und die Lautstärke auch. Ich habe tatsächlich erst beim Gehäusewechsel vor ein paar Monaten den Boxed ersetzt. Wobei der Boxed-Kühler des 1600 eher mit dem des 3600x zu vergleichen ist (ob sie identisch sind weiss ich nicht). Deshalb rate ich beim 3600 ebenfalls zum Freezer 33 esports.
Mein Le Grand Macho RT ist wiederum absoluter Overkill für so eine CPU. Der macht in meinem Fall aber halbwegs Sinn, da ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf 3900x/3950x wechseln werde und diese auch für parallelisierte Simulationen nutzen will (=> Dauervolllast). Außerdem hatte ich bereits einen Macho hier und wollte das zweite Umrüstkit für Ryzen haben. Dann habe ich mir halt noch einen gegönnt (wegen der schlechten Lieferbarkeit aber zwangsweise gebraucht).


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2020)

Reicht völlig: Inter-Tech Argus SU-260 ab &euro;' '19,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## El-Pucki (8. Mai 2020)

Also, ich werde schon einen anderen Kühler nehmen, wenn ich denn den Wald vor lauter Kühlern sehe 
Und mir über das neue Gehäuse im klaren bin...


----------



## MaW85 (8. Mai 2020)

Gestern für meinen Neffen einen Scythe Big Shuriken 3 bestellt und für das extra an ARGB ein passenden Lüfter für sein Sharkoon-Gehäuse, ein Sharkoon RGB SHARK Lights.
Bestimmt overkill, aber ARGB und am ende Leise.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Mai 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also beim Kühlkörper kann ich zwischen Freezer 33 eSport und 34 eSport keinen wirklichen Unterschied erkennen. Bei dem Preisunterschied könnte man auch noch locker einen Alternativlüfter dazu kaufen. Kann man machen wie man will.



Klar kann man das, aber dann sind wieder 5-10€ (im Falle des günstigen Arctic P12) und sieht nicht mehr so schick aus. Der Freezer 34 ist etwas größer und hat ein paar mehr Lamellen


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Mai 2020)

Der boxed Kühler passt eigentlich schon gut, aber mit ordentlicher Wärmeleitpaste und undervolting der CPU, schon geht das. 

Wenn der Brocken 2 für um die 30 Ecken zu haben ist, ist dieser die beste Wahl für das Geld. Umrüstkit muss aber nachgekauft werden... -.-


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2020)

DennisHH schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich erleuchtet, danke euch!
> 
> Das macht natürlich Sinn, wie ihr es so schildert. Ich werde dann mal schauen, ob ich überhaupt einen CPU-Kühler nehme oder es beim Standard-Kühler belasse.
> 
> Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


Bevor Du Dir den Krach des originalen Kühlers antust, schau Dir dieses Modell für 16,-€ an und den entsprechenden Test der Minimalkühler:
Kühler Inter-Tech Argus SU-210 ab &euro;'*'16,56 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Test: [Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.

Die Kühler ist, je nach Auge des Betrachters, keine Schönheit, aber dafür effektiv.


----------



## pedi (10. Mai 2020)

ich würde kein billigkühler kaufen wollen.
wenn dann schon einen guten.
diesen kann man beim nächsten pc wieder einsetzen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. Mai 2020)

Der CPU-Kühler kann beim Systemwechsel nur übernommen werden, wenn ein Umrüstkit angeboten wird. Und völlig selbstverständlich ist das nicht. Ich bin z.B. äußerst überrascht gewesen, dass der 4 Jahre alte EKL Olymp kein AM4-Montagekit bekommen hat. Und für den Preis eines guten Kühlers zahlt man schnell das doppelte wie für den Freezer 33 oder den Argus. Das heißt, anders herum betrachtet, bekommt man für das Geld bei der nächsten CPU wieder einen guten Kühler. 
Letzten Endes darf aber jeder das kaufen, was er für richtig hält (siehe den Kühlungsoverkill in meiner Signatur ). Es wurde in PCs an anderen Stellen schon wesentlich mehr Geld für Luxus verbrannt (vor allem jetzt mit RGB).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2020)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> ... Ich bin z.B. äußerst überrascht gewesen, dass der 4 Jahre alte EKL Olymp kein AM4-Montagekit bekommen hat. ...


Und ich bin durch Scythe völlig überrascht worden, die mir die Umbausätze für Fuma und Ninja 4 kostenlos zur Verfügung stellten. Darum ging es mir nicht. ich hätte auch die paar Euro bezahlt, aber es gibt diese Umbausätze von Scythe natürlich für alle neueren Kühler, leider nicht mehr für die ganz alten. 

Bei Intel steht auch bald ein Wechsel an, der nächste Desktopserie soll meines Wissen ein geändertes Lochmuster bekommen. Dann sehen wir, welche Hersteller Umbausätze anbieten und welche nicht. Ein günstiger Kühler ist oft nicht teurer, als ein ein Anbausatz bei namhaften Herstellern, die gerne auch mal 10,-€ kosten.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Mai 2020)

Wenn man einen Kühler wie Dark Rock (Pro) 3/4, vergleichbare Noctua oder ähnliches hat, würde ich die paar € aber dennoch sofort bezahlen.


----------



## White-Devil (18. Mai 2020)

hi, mein ryzen 5 3600x läuft aktuell mit dem boxed kühler, aber der ist mir etwas zu laut und deswegen möchte ich ihn gerne austauschen...

aktuell schwanke ich zwischen diesen kühlern:
Produktvergleich SilentiumPC Spartan 3 Pro RGB HE1024, SilentiumPC Fera 3 RGB HE1224, SilentiumPC Fortis 3 EVO ARGB Geizhals Deutschland

kühlleistung sollte bei den allen ausreichend sein und in erste linie kommt es mir auf die lautstärke an... ich wüsste gerne welcher von diesen am leisesten ist... habe leider bei verschiedenen tests im internet unterschiedliche angaben gefunden... kann es sein, dass der fortis 3 bei voller drehzahl lauter ist, als die kleineren und schneller drehenden (kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen)?

oder habt ihr vielleicht noch eine ganz andere empfehlung? möglichst leise, preis < 4o€ und rgb wäre schön...  (die hier im thread empfohlenen sind ja meist ohne rgb, aber lieber leise, als rgb  )


----------



## chill_eule (18. Mai 2020)

Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab &euro;' '25,93 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Leise! 
Ohne RGB schnickschnack 
Hab genau die CPU/Kühler-Kombo am laufen 
(Lüfterkurve entsprechend angepasst, aber das muss man ja fast immer )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab &euro;'*'25,93 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Leise! )


Das geht billiger und viel leiser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Devil (19. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das geht billiger und viel leiser



aber nicht in bunt... 
und so viel lauter sollten die von mir geposteten kühler doch auch nicht sein oder?

ist auf jeden fall eine gute und sehr preiswerte alternative...

edit:
habe gerade noch das hier im forum gefunden:
[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced - Ein Kühler für nahe alle Lebenslagen?

dort sind sie mit 4o dBA angegeben, also schon etwas lauter...


----------



## White-Devil (19. Mai 2020)

habe mir gerade den Inter-Tech Argus SU-210 bestellt, der preis ist echt unschlagbar...
und da die kühler ja eh keine top blower sind, würde man bestimmt eh nicht so viel vom rgb-kram sehen...  ^^

lustigerweise habe ich festgestellt, dass dieser kühler schon seit februar auf meiner liste stand... 
habe vermutlich auch das review hier gelesen... ka, warum ich ihn mir da nicht direkt bestellt habe...
aber danke noch mal für den tipp @Rotkaeppchen

hier noch mal ein link für die leute die es auch interessiert:
[Review] 12 Budget-Kühler im Neujahrs-Round-Up.


----------



## Laxen (20. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auf nem 2600 mal den Arctic Freezer 33 eSports ONE verbaut, Super Preis/Leistung, Gute Verarbeitung, Schöner schwarzer Tower mit verschiedenen Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der Lüfterfarbe, ausserdem ist direkt ein zweiter Satz an Lüfterhalterung dabei, sodass man im Nachhinein günstig auf Push/Pull aufrüsten kann. Kühlleistung sollte auch für den 3600 absolut ausreichen.

EDIT: Es gibt auch schon den Freezer 34 eSports mit einem verbesserten Lüfter für mehr statischen Druck


----------

